# Absolute beginner: Critique my plans for building a record storage cabinet?



## loki (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey WT,

New here and new to woodworking. Very new, actually. This holiday marks my first real project outside of Boy Scouts back in the day.

I'm looking into building something similar to this:








(You can see more pictures here)

Something simple to hold 12" and 7" vinyl records. 

I'm using Google Sketchup and I've come up with these plans:



















(The drawer for the 7" records isn't shown, but you get the idea. There's a 1/4" gap for undermount slides)

Quick rundown: The four large drawers have a 15" face, the three small ones have a 10" face. The frame is 3/4" thick, and the drawers' frame is 1/2" thick. The main supports are 1" thick. 

So, I have a few questions, mainly about the supports. I don't have access to a router and I was trying to come up with a way to fit everything together with standard cuts. 

As it stands, there's not really room for anything but the drawers. But if I made it less snug, I could fit everything together with glue, nails and L-shaped brackets. What do you guys think? Is this going to be sturdy enough? What's good cabinet support design protocol here? 

Any tips for designing sturdy legs on this thing? What about drawer building in general? Any good finishing guides out there?

Thanks for the help, and let me know if you'd like more detailed plans!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

loki said:


> Hey WT,
> 
> New here and new to woodworking. Very new, actually. This holiday marks my first real project outside of Boy Scouts back in the day.
> 
> ...


 







If you have the tools to do dadoes and rabbets, the cabinet can be done with just 3/4" sheet stock of some sort. Using glue and clamps (and fasteners if appropriate) will be a good assembly method.


I would recommend using side mount full extension slides. The drawers can be simply made by rabbeting the sides for the front and back. Leave the back short just above a groove in the sides and front for the bottom to slide in.


For feet/legs, the angled legs look a bit outdated to me. You could make a decorative type base, full, or recessed. I would use a full base as there will be some weight towards the middle that you need to support.

*NOTE:* If you can edit your post and resize the first sketchup from 1249px wide to 800px wide or less it will fit the format of the post better and eliminate the need to scroll left and right.













 







.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

You can cut the dados with a table saw with a dado blade, or by using a table or circular saw without a dado blade plus a chisel.

I did that for my last project (I only needed two dados, and couldn't be bothered to switch out the blade. Here's the sequence:
1) Mark, VERY CAREFULLY, both edges of the dado.
2) If you're using a circular saw, clamp a straightedge to the piece and cut one edge of the dado. Make sure you're not outside the lines! If you're using a table saw, set the fence and cut the first edge of the dado.
3) Using the same method, cut the other edge.
4) Now, make a bunch of cuts in between the two. With a table saw, maybe bump the fence over 3/16 or so.

That will leave you with a fairly rough dado. You should be able to smooth it out fairly easily with a chisel. I did half a dozen of them in pine before I got a dado blade, and it was pretty easy.

All of which is to day, I'd recommend dados and 3/4" ply, same as cabinetman, and you don't need a router to do it!


----------



## loki (Dec 18, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> ​
> 
> If you have the tools to do dadoes and rabbets, the cabinet can be done with just 3/4" sheet stock of some sort. Using glue and clamps (and fasteners if appropriate) will be a good assembly method.
> 
> ...


I think I got everything, but what exactly is rabbeting in this case?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

loki said:


> I think I got everything, but what exactly is rabbeting in this case?




























 







.


----------



## loki (Dec 18, 2011)

Great, thanks for the help guys. Which rabbet orientation should I use for the drawers, or does it matter?










It's probably more aesthetically pleasing to use the one on the right, but I was wondering which was more structurally sound.

Speaking of structure, I'm still pretty set on using undermount drawer slides. They have full extension undermount slides and I think they'll look better. 

I was looking at these: http://www.drawerslides.com/p/421.38.638

I think they mount to the bottom corners of the drawer frame, which would add support. Thoughts?

And here's a question about drawer slide size:










So, the length of the drawer without the face is 16 1/2". Can I use 15" or 16" slides, or does the drawer size need to match the slides exactly? 

--










Now, at this point, all I've got is a circular saw. *What jigs do I need to build to make this thing?* I'm trying to be as frugal as possible. At this point, all I have is a circular saw (no table or anything). I'm willing to purchase a router, but could I cut the dado joints with the saw? What sort of jig should I build to cut these pieces? Apologies, as I realize this is Woodworking 101. 

If you see anything I'm missing, please let me know. I really appreciate a set of more experienced eyes going over this before I set off. Any advice is welcome! 

Here's a picture with equipment for reference: 










(I haven't decided on the legs yet, but I think I'm going to go with mid-century modern angled legs. I'm trying to keep the cabinet retro)


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

You can absolutely make all the cuts with a circular saw! It may be a bit of a challenge, though. You can look at my post for details on how.

One thing I can't stress enough is that you absolutely have to have a STRAIGHT guide. Despite having a table saw, I built a plywood cabinet for my shop using only the circular saw for cutting (I set up the table saw for dados and rabbets, and left it that way), and I was able to get all the corners square without a problem. Just make sure the guide is straight and square before you start cutting!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Loki - for drawers, I like these modified rabbets, not much more effort but they interlock. :smile: Only thing about it is if you are using plywood you may get a small tearout on the front and back of the sides where the dados for the bottom and the front/back intersect. The ones on the front are covered if you're using a seperate drawer front and the backs can be filled or left alone as you choose. I like them as they are pretty strong as well as self-squaring to some extent.


----------



## Mozart (Dec 4, 2011)

I would suggest getting a Kreg pocket hole jig to assemble the carcass and the drawers.


----------



## loki (Dec 18, 2011)

amckenzie4 said:


> You can absolutely make all the cuts with a circular saw! It may be a bit of a challenge, though. You can look at my post for details on how.
> 
> One thing I can't stress enough is that you absolutely have to have a STRAIGHT guide. Despite having a table saw, I built a plywood cabinet for my shop using only the circular saw for cutting (I set up the table saw for dados and rabbets, and left it that way), and I was able to get all the corners square without a problem. Just make sure the guide is straight and square before you start cutting!


I think I'm going to man up and buy a router. Any ideas on what sort of jig I should build for this project?

How should I construct the outer frame? Should I just nail and glue it, and fill the nail holes with filler? 

*Here's my biggest concern:*

So, if you look at my reference design, you'll see nice, thin gaps between the drawers and the frame:










I hope this isn't painfully obvious, but as my plans are now, there aren't any gaps between the drawers. Obviously they wouldn't work if they were all wedged in there at exactly 15" and 10" -- so, should I cut these at 14 7/8", or will these gaps appear naturally as I sand down the drawers? 

Thanks so much for the help this far.


EDIT: Ok, let's talk constructing materials. How should I adjoin the drawer face to the drawer frame? Nail and filler as well? Or should I route a series of stop dados? 

And for the exterior frame itself (man, you know you're getting out of you're league when you start asking this), nail and filler?

EDIT #2:

You think four of these would hold up this cabinet? http://www.tablelegsonline.com/shop/4-tall-decorative-triangle-5600280x-p-95.html?cPath=9_12

Will hold this thing up? It's going to be heavy. But these are big! Do I need to give any structural design consideration into getting this thing off the floor?


----------



## loki (Dec 18, 2011)

Alright, just wanted to bump this thread.

*Don't worry about my above questions.* I've worked through most of them at this point. 

I've built the frame and everything has come together quite nicely. Every measurement came within an 1/8th of an inch. 

I've gotten to the point where I'm starting to build and mount my drawers.









http://www.drawerslides.com/p/400172

What sort of screws should I use to mount these to the 1/2" and 3/4" plywood frame? Should I use wood glue on the mounts?

Any tips for getting these aligned? I was planning on using clamps. 

Thanks for all the help folks. I'll post pictures as soon as I find my camera!


----------



## folkrock75 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Share some pics!*

Hey, I came across your post after I posted a similar project...mine is quite a bit simplier than yours, but I'd love to hear any pointers you may have for someone on about to embark down a similar road.

Unless I missed it, what type of wood did you end up using? I am planning on using maple plywood for mine I think...

What was your assembly order?

You can see my post here:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/modern-record-cabinet-plans-59109/#post563245


----------

